# No Audio from Bolt



## Roddly (May 27, 2010)

The sound suddenly stopped working on my TiVo bolt recently after my 10 month old was playing with the remote, but I’m starting to think it was just coincidental and that I may be facing a hardware problem. 

I’ve tried restarting, swapping from PCM to Dolby, going in and out of standby, leaving it unplugged for a while, using different HDMI ports on the TV, and making sure HDCP 2.2 was active in the system menu all to no avail. Other devices and the built-in apps on the TV all output sound just fine. I finally tried using the optical out on the TiVo just as a test and I do get both programming and menu sounds on PCM, but only programming and no menu sounds in Dolby Digital. Everything else about the TiVo seems fully functional. 

Is there anything else I could try or look for? Could this be a faulty HDMI port? Any help or guidance is much appreciated.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Maybe SAP got switched on and there's not any _actual_ Secondary Audio available for that channel?

-KP


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

Did you try a different HDMI cable? From your description optical out is working...


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Roddly said:


> no menu sounds in Dolby Digital


System sounds do not work when using Dolby.

Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## Roddly (May 27, 2010)

Thank you all. It is working now.

I eventually tried using the bolt on another tv, and the sound came through fine. I assumed the problem must be with the original TV or a setting on it. I connected it back though and it continued to work fine without me touching anything, so I’m not sure what the problem was.


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

I have had my LG OLED drop a sound channel, probably center, on a ESPN football recording where I could hear background noise but not the announcers. Cycling the TV fixed it so I think the HDMI link handshake had something to do with it. I am HDMI TIVO to TV, optical to Audio Amp.


----------

